# Piston rod gone wrong!



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Polaris 900 rod bent out of shape.. This ever happen to anyone!? www.nflowmotorsports


----------



## nFlow (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry about the typo, it is an 800 rod.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yep ranger 900.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

That yours J2


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah that was it. lol


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Did it hydro lock or what


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah it was running great then BOOM. Said there was still water in the throttle body and it just kept dumping small amounts at a time in there. Had already changed the oil bout 6 times.

---------- Post added at 08:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------

Water got in it around the dipstick


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

We sunk ours about 6months ago haven't had any problems yet but everyone says to be expecting it 2010 800 rzr


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah it's just a matter of time. New motor in mine. Then went on one ride and blew the turf mode crap in it. 4k to rebuild it !!. Got rid of all the weak links in it while it was out though. Chromemoly output shaft, Turner double reverse chain, and RZR900 gears in the rear end, no more turf junk..


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Do you have the ranger or rzr
We just got a 2015 570 ranger with turf mode for around the house an hunting didn't realy think the 570 would have enough power to mess up much 
Anyway Polaris has been sending out slot of extended warranty deals wandering now if I might need to get it extended was the 4k just for the rear different are all the work


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah my Ranger. 4K was all of it. $1900 for Turner reverse chain. All it is, is a shaft and gear that allows you to put two chains on it. $270 for the rzr900 rear end gears, $450 for the chromemoly output shaft, and $700 for the cases it busted a hole in one side and cracked the other side. $250 for the guy to rebuild it. I could have put a new one in it for $2700 but it would have been the same problems I have now. So instead of buying a new one I just spent that money making this one as strong as I could. Next will be the front diff, that will be the only weak link left in it. He is working on a kit for them that swaps out to a rzr1000 diff. New diff, plates, and shaft is suppose to be around $1500ish, which is about the same price as Boogers Toxic Toys wants just for his billett cases.

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:58 AM ----------

The planetary gears in the turf mode is what lets loose, there are 6 or 7 of them, then it busts the cases right below the plug where you fill up the tranny with fluid. unny thing is after it broke it still drove like a new one forward, backwards, turf, 2wd, 4wd. LOL I seen it when he took it apart so now I have a better understanding of why this turf gearing is junk.


----------

